# Yet another knife thread: re Wusthof Culinar



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I just received an offer from Wusthof to buy Culinar at half price (!!!!!) Since I'm a knife freak, I figure, Why not? But I'd like to know: of those who have ANY of them, what do you like and/or dislike about Culinar. They definitely look WAAAAAAAAAAAY cool; but what else? Any and all comments, both positive and negative, will be appreciated and considered.

(PS -- the offer was sent to IACP -- International Association of Culinary Professionals -- members, in case you wonder how I got it.)


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

One Culinar Chef's Knife I have. Indeed it looks cool. But I don't like it. The shape and design are first class. If the handle was of the same material as my Forschner Fibrox handle, all would be right with the world. I do prefer it over Globals, though. Mine's a 9" knife.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I recieved the same offer and was seriously thinking of purchasing several.
What don't you like about them Culinarian? Does the knife handle get slippery when damp or oily, as I'm supposing? 
My problem with most knives is that the handles are too darn big (too deep and broad). I have small hands and getting my fist around most of the chef's knives can be a problem leading to aching hands by the end of the day.
These handles, judging by the picture (profiled only), look like a reasonable size.
Any comments?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

It is the handle getting slippery at times. I have big hands so I don't have the same problems you do, food. Other than that the knives are excellent. The best blade I have is a Henckels 8". I do however dislike knives with bolsters. Make 'em a b!+<h to sharpen on a stone for me. I don't want my french knife looking like a boning knife in a few years.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Thanks, Jeff, you brought up a point I hadn't considered. I dislike bolsters on knives for the same reason as you.

Anyone else? Or is everyone still on vacation?


----------



## 84rhonda (Jun 19, 2001)

I have the 3 tiered block set. I love the look of them and the feel. The knive block is always a conversation piece. However, I have pretty small hands, so when I added globals to my knife collection, I fell in love with those instead. Don't get me wrong, the Culinar is a beautiful piece of work, the curvature on the handle is awesome. However, i find that the Globals stay sharper longer . My 2 cents.


----------

